# Belief Elimination



## jr001 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys. Has anyone tried The Lefkoe Method? It's a belief elimination program, in that they aim to eliminate negative beliefs about oneself, not just suggest ways to 'deal' with your feelings. It's been scientifically proven - they claim to have a 90% success rate.

Their method has been updated and released under the name 'Recreateyourlife'. There's a free trial on their website, in which you can eliminate one or two of negative beliefs to see if the program does anything for you. As it's free to try, I think everyone one should give it a shot.

Let me just say, I'm NOT affiliated with them in anyway. And to be honest, it won't affect my own life if anybody tries it or not. I just know what a ***** SA can be so thought I'd post it incase anybody should get use from it. 30 mins for a free trial that could possibly help your cause is surely worth it. Just make sure to engage fully with it. If anybody does try it out, post your results back here.

www.recreateyourlife.com

Scientific research:
http://www.undoityourself.com/support-files/eliminatingfears.pdf


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

The premise seems sound due to the fact that we are obsessed with emotional beliefs instead of scientific research and proofs.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Marty freak's me out........:afr


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Tried one eliminating belief, pleasantly surprised by the outcome. I noticed that some of it has to do with releasing the program by emphasizing it and & not suppressing it. It worked, but I'm too broke to spend any money on it right now.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

well he didnt have the bad belief i have there, so i just picked one and imagined it as my limiting belief. my belief is that "people are hostile."

after doing the whole thing, i am considering the possibility that its just my family thats hostile and other people may not be.

so i suppose you could say the belief is eliminated for now, but if i dont start having people treating me with love anytime soon, it'll just come back. 

I need proof to believe something new! how can i get proof, when everyone's an ******* to me?


----------



## Popezilla (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with you _AJ_ without some external proof the belief elimination is kinda pointless. I tried it once and it seemed to help temporarily but it wasn't reinforced in life.


----------

